
If My Classmates Are Going to Cheat on an Online Exam, Why Can’t I? - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/magazine/if-my-classmates-are-going-to-cheat-on-an-online-exam-why-cant-i.html
======
Kaibeezy
_“But everyone else is doing it!”

You won’t be surprised that the Ethicist takes a dim view of this argument._

~~~
Libeste
What about the Moralist?

~~~
Kaibeezy
_chacun à son goût_

------
aurizon
This is a true problem, unless it is open book? Possibly the prof wants the
writers to draw on online resources, notes etc - more or less a way to
administer assigned work?

